# Gutted to be coming off T Bullets



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

just thought I would update since starting my cycle of T Bullets on 30th May.

I'm absolutely gutted as I had to throw the towel in after 18 days - back pumps, shin and shoulder pumps became unbearable. I'm a postman and so, as you can imagine, I do walk quite a bit on a daily basis and on my last day on the Bullets (Thursday) I couldn't literally walk past ten doors with out having to stop. Even 5g taurine every day since the start did not alleviate the symptoms.

The reason I'm so gutted is because I was making fantastic gains on them and I wanted to last the month...I put on 10lbs on my time on them and my poundages have increased to all time highs. I've never taken gear before nor pro-hormones but at 42, I thought I have trained long enough without to say that I was ready for them.

A cracking product if you can avoid the sides...speaking of which can anyone perhaps shed some light on how long after coming off them I can expect the pains to alleviate? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd be interested to see how you recover aswell as I was 'shut down' completely when I took M-Drol(one of the compounds in T-Bullets).


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I'd be interested to see how you recover aswell as I was 'shut down' completely when I took M-Drol(one of the compounds in T-Bullets).


Yeah Yannyboy, I started 'Reload' on Friday and I'm using that only as my PCT...I did have clomid and Nolva on hand, but decided to go with the advice I got here and opted for Reload. I haven't had any bloods done so I won't know but I can get them done.

I would really just hope to keep what gains I have made on the Bullets...it was just a sickner to have to come off them before I planned to, cheers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how many were you doing a day?


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> how many were you doing a day?


I was advised to do 1,2,2,2,1 - staying on for 5 weeks instead of four...I did 1 for the first week, and reluctantly, upped this to two for the second.The reason I say 'reluctantly' is because the effects I got in week one were astounding just on the one bullet. I did come back down to one as symptoms occurred to see if this would have an effect.

In hindsight I should maybe have stayed on one throughout as I think this would have been more than adequate for me but I thought I would try the recommended plan. I'm in no way criticising the advice I received...I guess I was just unlucky in not being able to follow it through and thought I would pursue it given that these are a relatively short cycle. But, yes I think one would have been more than enough...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I had to stop them after 14 days due to the pumps. It took nearly 3 weeks for my shins to really recover. Sex drive took a hit for the 3 weeks as well but another superdrol product had this affect on me as well. My pct is nolva, clomid and re load but I used the bullets alongside test prop.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> I had to stop them after 14 days due to the pumps. It took nearly 3 weeks for my shins to really recover. Sex drive took a hit for the 3 weeks as well but another superdrol product had this affect on me as well. My pct is nolva, clomid and re load but I used the bullets alongside test prop.


Do you think Reload will be sufficient on its own in my case Mighty?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i have said since i tried them that 1 is enuff..i fcuked up on 2 also... wicked shin pumps..

shoulda read the t bullet sticky dude...


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Briantb said:


> Do you think Reload will be sufficient on its own in my case Mighty?


There seems to be a massive difference in peoples opinion on PCT for pro hormones. I did lots of research into superdrol and I chose to use an OTC PCT for mass plex. After the course I neither wanted sex or could have if I tried. This lasted a month. If I was to use an oral pro hormone or steroid again (which I won't be because I hate the pumps) then I would run a standard PCT with nolva and clomid. This is of course my own opinion from the affects I have experienced. Other users have had no such issues. I think you really have to see for yourself how you react to substances.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i have said since i tried them that 1 is enuff..i fcuked up on 2 also... wicked shin pumps..
> 
> shoulda read the t bullet sticky dude...


Yeah Crazy, I think what confused me was the differing views people had regarding not only dosage but length of cycle...some people favouring three weeks, others four.

But, yeah you are dead right in that 1 is sufficient. Just p1ssed off as I had this planned for ages...support supplements, diet, training...never mind we live and learn. I've never taken gear or anything like this before but trained for years.

Just a side note, can any lasting damage be done regarding back pumps?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Briantb said:


> Yeah Crazy, I think what confused me was the differing views people had regarding not only dosage but length of cycle...some people favouring three weeks, others four.
> 
> But, yeah you are dead right in that 1 is sufficient. Just p1ssed off as I had this planned for ages...support supplements, diet, training...never mind we live and learn. I've never taken gear or anything like this before but trained for years.
> 
> Just a side note, can any lasting damage be done regarding back pumps?


I think the pumps are caused by water retention so I guess no lasting damage. I hope not anyway LOL.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> I think the pumps are caused by water retention so I guess no lasting damage. I hope not anyway LOL.


Thanks Mighty Lol.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

mightymariner said:


> There seems to be a massive difference in peoples opinion on PCT for pro hormones. I did lots of research into superdrol and I chose to use an OTC PCT for mass plex. After the course I neither wanted sex or could have if I tried. This lasted a month. If I was to use an oral pro hormone or steroid again (which I won't be because I hate the pumps) then I would run a standard PCT with nolva and clomid. This is of course my own opinion from the affects I have experienced. Other users have had no such issues. I think you really have to see for yourself how you react to substances.


Yeah Mighty, there's some good trialing of Reload being done on here at present. As you say (as is the case with the Bullets), I think it's a case of how each individual reacts.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

mightymariner said:


> There seems to be a massive difference in peoples opinion on PCT for pro hormones. I did lots of research into superdrol and I chose to use an OTC PCT for mass plex. After the course I neither wanted sex or could have if I tried. This lasted a month. If I was to use an oral pro hormone or steroid again (which I won't be because I hate the pumps) then I would run a standard PCT with nolva and clomid. This is of course my own opinion from the affects I have experienced. Other users have had no such issues. I think you really have to see for yourself how you react to substances.


 Totally agree with Mighty, experienced the same sides and wouldn't run an oral cycle again.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Totally agree with Mighty, experienced the same sides and wouldn't run an oral cycle again.


Thanks Yanny and again Mighty...can I ask do these back, shin pumps last for very long after coming off?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

For me it took 3 weeks for the pumps to pass completely.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi Brian

Most problems occur when people want more and more and bigger and bigger, on my first cycle of Bullets I took two per day and the pumps were painfull plus I started to feel gyno problems too. Anyway, i stopped and took a booster within a few days everything went back to normal.

second time I took one for three weeks and for me that is the sweet spot and I can do more short cycles per year plus have less problems with side effects and the risk of loosing my big ding dong is minimal

wise and safe wins anytime


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> Most problems occur when people want more and more and bigger and bigger, on my first cycle of Bullets I took two per day and the pumps were painfull plus I started to feel gyno problems too. Anyway, i stopped and took a booster within a few days everything went back to normal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that akalatengo, I'm just debating whether to have another go at these in the future at the lower dosage


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Briantb said:


> Thanks for that akalatengo, I'm just debating whether to have another go at these in the future at the lower dosage


definitely yes, take you time and even if you feel recovered still wait about eight weeks or so, then, have another go but this time more mature and sensible one per day for three weeks and see how you feel.

Once you have stopped taken the bullets your sides will disappear pretty soon or at least for me. I don't understand why people take chances to get shut down, me I love my moyo so much, lol

Like you I have never taken anything like this before and I'm now almost addicted to this now, lol, love being on bullets the feeling the looks the entire thing is a mind blowing experience that is why I want to do it right so I can stretch it as much as possible. Most people (all I have heard of) that had a bad experience is bcoz they are proper d1ck heads, is like saying that bear should be ilegal b ecause a teenager drunk ten pints on an empty stomach and drawn on his own vomit


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi mate loving the new avi.

As for the Bullets I think you are correct. I did it the **** head way as you put it (I wont take that as personal lol) & only lasted 2.5 weeks. I might try one a day for 3 weeks as you say.

How do you think this affected your kidney/liver function?

I guess you just used the normal protocols.

And what about PCT would you give reload a try.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

EVERYONE

please don't take my comments as an attack, I'm a bit of an a55 and nothing I can do about it

Hi Road

I take liv-52, bought loads from internet at a very good price so I take a handful twice a day and Milk Thisthle but I have to admit that sometimes I can't remember and missed. Not quite sure if this is good or not I just follow what other people do and fortunately my kidneys seem to be fine for now.

For bullets short cycle PCT is not needed, to be honest I heard so much cr4p about pct that I'm totally off of it and for short cycles is a waste of time (MORE CHEMICALS), why would I want to take ladies anti tits cancer medicine?

At the moment I'm using Gaspary Novedex XT but only because I had it from before re-load came out, I think I would use re-load even though I think is expensive for a booster

Anyone that disagree I'm prepare to listen, discuss and learn so go a head


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

akalatengo said:


> EVERYONE
> 
> please don't take my comments as an attack, I'm a bit of an a55 and nothing I can do about it


Don't worry mate I am not offended.

I seem to be the one winding some people up just by trying get a true picture of there comments.

But what the hel one can only try.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

From my experience I am in the SERM pct corner. It took ages to recover with OTC product with mass plex. This time with Re load, nolva and clomid I was functioning again after 3-4 weeks.

Everyone reacts differently though.


----------



## Sammy (Jul 29, 2010)

Can someone explain to me what pumps is, never heard of it before.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Good read this guys nice and informative based on quite a few of you guys experience.. I'm starting bullets today / tomorrow.. After reading this I'm glad I got sole nolva on hand in the rare case I may suffer gyno.. Also reg milk thistle what dosage did you guys take or what will suffice?
> 
> I'm going to go for 1 a day for 30 days.. I was originally going to take 2 a day for 30 days however after reading this i think its safer for me to run 1, as I'll surely still make gains? Have a clean high carb diet at the mo 4-5000 cals currently 252lb at 6ft4 and I'd estimate bf is around 20% (only carrying a bit on lower stomach)
> 
> Advice appreciated guys


You would definitely make good gains on 1 a day mate...even at your size. That was my original intention after having read as much info on here as I could...hindsight's a good thing and although I was advised to go for a higher dose (and I'm not knocking that because it's worked for others)...I know I would have made excellent gains just on 1 for 30 days (my starting weight was 193lbs). It was 203lbs after 2 weeks and 4 days on the Bullets!

I was taking, and still am, Liv 52 (double strength), 4-5 fish oils, 2 x 20mg policosanol, Vit c and Vit B complex...and taurine at the outset (which did nothing to offset back, shoulder and shin pumps...for me anyway).

I did have nolva and also clomid which I was going to use for PCT but I'm taking Reload only as advised.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Its amazing how t-bullets have differnet effects on different people, personaly I was on 2 a day and had no shin / back pumps, the only side I had was the horn constantly. When I was at the end of the course I had a serious drop in appetite and realy felt like I was force feeding myself which I think was the reason for dropping a few pounds after the cycle, I jst couldn't get enough calories in. Don't know if running a PCT would help with appetite.

I'm looking forward to trying them again after my holiday and will give reload a try along with creatine. I noticed a few people are trying reload just now so will be interesting to read some experiences before I give it a go.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I would stick with the same routine if you are still increasing the weights. If not I would REDUCE the days and up the intensity.


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 10lb (if all dry which I assume it was) is an excellent gain in such a short period of time how much have you kept?
> 
> ...


I would concur with Mightymariner's advice mate.

Like yourself, I've been natural throughout my training up until this 'very' short stint on the Bullets. If you are training hard and heavy, then 4 days max (which is what I did). The gains in strength in that short time were astounding...I haven't lost that, nor has my weight fluctauted (yet - and hope it doesn't).

So even though I couldn't last the distance (this time), the positives have still by far outweighed the negatives. I'm not only at my heaviest but I'm also lifting weight that I have never lifted before (I'm 42 by the way).

I do also have enough Bullets left to do another 4 week cycle (1 a day) should I decide to do another.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi guys on my first cycle of bullets i got mental shin pumps soo bad it got to the point id walk for 5minutes and then not be able to straighten my foot.

now in the last week of my second cycle of doing 1 a day had no real problems,

on thing id majorly complain about is 100% extremes Fault ... i have a £130 pair of jeans that no longer fit me!! due to my legs not being able to fit anymore


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

fleg said:


> How many were you doing ed with the mental pumps?
> 
> What were gains like mate? And did you get shut down? Wondering whether to run clomid @50mg ed for 10 days as pct together with reload..?


Just 1 a day, and since starting T Bullets in Jan gone from 72kg to 77kg in first 3weeks, and just finished my second cycle this week and I'm sat at 83kg ish (dependent on time I was weighed)

But 1st cycle I was lifting as big as I could and beating my previous Pb's the second cycle I was around the same weight but as many reps as I possibly could do, then 2min rest and back into it, also a lot of cardio on my second cycle.

So good gains, but I think the changes to my diet were the biggest factor to help me gain.

So now the fun task of getting back to 77kg of muscle for october time.

one thing i will say is for some reason my flexibility has taken a huge hit and I'm struggling with high kicks.

and when I sneeze I sometimes got cramp in one of my balls :/


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

LOLS, They do say three sneezes is half a orgasm! Maybe that's why they tingle ;D haaha


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

renshaw said:


> LOLS, They do say three sneezes is half a orgasm! Maybe that's why they tingle ;D haaha


never managed 3 thats where i could be going wrong..

and heres a question ... how do you stretch a ball off ?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

fleg said:


> I can see why people take 2 I guess it's just patience... I will wait for another week before taking 2.. If I feel I should...


Wasn't it you who praised me only the other day for sticking to a plan???


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I just ordered t-bullet and I should start a cycle as soon as I get it in the next few days. I was wondering about having 2 a day but after all that i have read here I think I will stick to 1 a day.

Everyone seems to agree on the good gains that they have had with T-bullet.

I wonder if any of you did before and after pics to get an idea of the level of gains.

I am 36yo, 190lbs, 33w, 45ch, 16.5a and apart from test boosters I have never done anything like T-Bullet before so really looking forward to some important gains.

Can someone describe what do the shin and back pumps feel like? Is there any way how to prevent them?


----------



## Briantb (Apr 28, 2011)

SPORTY_LAD said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just ordered t-bullet and I should start a cycle as soon as I get it in the next few days. I was wondering about having 2 a day but after all that i have read here I think I will stick to 1 a day.
> 
> ...


Yeah, you will make great gains on 1 a day mate. Back/shin pumps...excruciating! I'm a postman and I was nearly crawling on my round at the finish. The good news is that not everyone seems to get them but if you are unfortunate enough to get them I don't, personally, think there is anything you can do to offset the symptons. I was taking 5g Taurine and eating bananas (the latter apparently also assists in relieving symptoms)...with no effect.


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

So I started with t-bullets on Thursday last week and have been feeling great. I dont know if it was just a placebo effect but right away I felt much stronger and have bes I said I started with 1 t-bullet a day but given that good I feel with it I am wondering whether I should increase to 2 a day.

What do you guys think, shall I give 2 a day a try or better run on 1 a day for a bit longer.

Is there anyone out there that has actually been on 2 a day with good results, no side effects?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Loads of folk have ran 2 with no sides, we've sold 10000 tubs of these and hardly anyone has complained because they've all made crazy gains.

But, if you use 1 a day and make the tub last for 2 courses you make equally as big gains which could be easier to sustain then the guy who makes huge gains in 4 weeks but loses some.

Food for thought.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

SPORTY_LAD said:


> So I started with t-bullets on Thursday last week and have been feeling great. I dont know if it was just a placebo effect but right away I felt much stronger and have bes I said I started with 1 t-bullet a day but given that good I feel with it I am wondering whether I should increase to 2 a day.
> 
> What do you guys think, shall I give 2 a day a try or better run on 1 a day for a bit longer.
> 
> Is there anyone out there that has actually been on 2 a day with good results, no side effects?


yeah i felt pretty good on them, a lot bigger and much stronger when i was grappling,

been off them for few weeks now.. feel smaller and not as strong.. although still lifiting similar weights to what i was when on them...


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

this is the best product ever. I have been on T-Bullet for 7days and feeling much stronger and people in the gym are pointing out how much bigger I look. very happy so far!!!

I will wait couple of weeks and I will then take a pic to see progress.


----------



## gettingbigger1466868019 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi guys, i'm new to this forum so this is my first post. Go me!

I've read this thread and its grabbed my attention, as I have recently purchased some t bullets and was planning on starting them tomorrow at 2 ed. Just wanted to do one more days research.

As for ph's I've tried and mass plex before. And it completed ***** me up. It was my own fault, never had a clue about them just got recommended to me by a friend.

Had no pct either so thanks to that I now have small amounts of breast tissue and puffy nips. I still plan on running t bullets but at 1 a day for 30 days. Not 2 a day!I'm also going to run nolva which I have, at 20mg ed along side and also for pct with clomid. Does this sound about right to you guys?

I'm also keen to hear how your results were in the end 'sporty'? And do you guys think I should use reload after, with clomid? Any feed back would be appreciated - good or bad.

Cheers guys

I'm 23, 5"10 and 72.5 bf is approx 12%


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

I ran T-bullets on 2 a day. I did not notice any side effect until the last 2 days of the cycle. Started feeling pumps in my tights, for some reason particularly on the left one. Results were not dramatically visible but I could feel much more stronger. You can compare the pic on my profile (before t-bullets ) and the one attached (after t-bullets) and you can tell me whether you notice any difference.

Not completely a clean compare as in the before picture I was taking XcelR8+ (preworkout energy booster and voluminizer) and in the after picture I had taken liquid fury.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Your abs looked more defined in the profile pic. Might be the angle or lighting, what was you weight before and after cycle?


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

Contrary to everyone else registering dramatic weight increase while in t-bullets, I stayed at about the same weight only gaining 5lbs. Maybe just changed teh fat weight for muscle weight


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

If you only gained 5lb you musta been doing something different to everyone else!..did you increase carbs, fat and protein?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey dudes..

i`d say my increases were very similar to sporty lads..

anything dramatically over those gains arent muscle imo...


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

once on bullets I seem to want to eat all the time obsessed with gaining but later on during the cycle I got less appetite. I do think that if doing a cut and loosing the excessive fat gained on the cycle, then, the real gains are much less but good gains still. Another factor is the feeling you get when on bullets :becky: invincible, strong and the skin quality is much better haha


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey dudes..
> 
> i`d say my increases were very similar to sporty lads..
> 
> anything dramatically over those gains arent muscle imo...


i agree i gained about 4lb first cycle and lost a small % of fat at the same time. Although i didnt go all out, i only up'd my diet a few hundred cals a day. But this gain was a month after the end of week 4 as apposed to about 8lb at the end of week 4.

2nd cycle iv done with reload unlike the 1st and this time while cutting, and im pleased with the results.


----------



## gettingbigger1466868019 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well you can defo tell you have gained a few pound even if it was only 5. Sorry but I don't supposed any1 could give me some feed back on my first post could ya?

"I still plan on running t bullets but at 1 a day for 30 days. Not 2 a day!I'm also going to run nolva which I have, at 20mg ed along side as im prone to gyno, and also for pct with clomid. Does this sound about right to you guys? 20mg everyday too much?" and do you know if nolva is best taken during the day rather then with t bullets at night?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d take nolva at first signs of sensitivity and stop the cycle.

imo this wont happen.

if i KNEW i was gonna get gyno i`d find another compound that wouldnt cause it. (peptides??)

if i knew most compounds were gonna genuinely going to give me gyno then i`d do nolva thruout cycle.

actually i wouldnt do that myself at all i`d stay natty.

the idea of lumps in my pecs that could well need to be cut out, puts me off totally.

be prepared and then you got options...

i actually find it odd that its common to carry a cycle on rather than simply stop to avoid complications.

i think that says a lot about peoples mentality when it comes to losing muscle.. or NEEDING to be a certain size..

morning rant over lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I totally agree with Cals rant above, I would much prefer stay natty and happy than paranoid and with titis. Also, it makes me laugh people that think they are safer by taking lots and lots of pharmaceuticals drugs or even spending hundreds of £s in otc pre-cycle, intra cycle, post-cycle, support cycle etc or people that do the fkac all all year around and all of a sudden have the need to get supper shredded or super bulk.

gettingbiger

don'tfkack with your hormones mate if you are prone to gyno stay natty and work harder in the gym with a good diet, you still can have your desire body with discipline and patience.


----------

